# How would you split up 6 days between Williamsburg & D.C.?



## philemer (Mar 11, 2008)

We're going to be visiting the Williamsburg & Washington DC areas this coming Sept. and are trying to decide how to split up our time. We've never been to either area and only have 6 days (seven nights) to sightsee. My first inclination was to do two full days in Williamsburg area and four in D.C. All suggestions appreciated.

We have a  "must see" list for DC but haven't started our research on Williamsburg yet. Planning is half the fun, ya? 

Phil


----------



## KristinB (Mar 11, 2008)

Phil,

That sounds about right... PM me with dates -- I'll be happy to volunteer my "tour guide" services when you're here (live 40 miles south of DC, work in the city).


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 11, 2008)

I would try to decide what is most important for you to see in both places and then figure out how many in each.

Williamsburg will take at least two days if you just want to do Colonial Williamsburg and are going to actually buy tickets and see everything.  It can be done in half a day if you don't want to pay and see everything.  I'd also suggest Jamestown, Yorktown, Plantation homes along route 5, The College of William and Mary, Busch Gardens, a trip to Virginia Beach and Norfolk, Petersburg Battlefields, and Monticello (Charlottesville).  Doing all this could take the whole week.

Washington DC can be divided up into DC proper and other sights in Virginia and Maryland.  Seeing the momuments, the Smithsonian, and some other associated museums down town will take at least two days.  Adding the Spy Museum, Holocost museum, the National Zoo, visiting some embassays, the National Cathedral, and other sights will add a couple more days.  Visiting Mount Vernon, Arlington Cemetary, Old Town Alexandria, Baltimore's Inner Harbor, Harper's Ferry, and other things in VA and MD (and West Virginia) will add more days.

Pick the things you want to visit and then decide how many days in the two areas.  Honestly, you could do a whole week in both and still not see everything.


----------



## philemer (Mar 12, 2008)

KristinB said:


> Phil,
> 
> That sounds about right... PM me with dates -- I'll be happy to volunteer my "tour guide" services when you're here (live 40 miles south of DC, work in the city).



I was thinking of you when I posted this. It's been a few years since Maui. Thanks for the offer. Will email you.

Thanks, Matt, for the ideas. I wish we had 2 or 3 weeks.

Phil


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 12, 2008)

With such limited time, I'd do DC only!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 12, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> With such limited time, I'd do DC only!



And, in contrast, I'd do Williamsburg only!


----------



## Robnsunny (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree that 6 days is not enough time to even see one of the locations properly, much less both.

Many tourists allow 1 day to "do" the Smithsonian. One day is enough time to get a superficial look at 1 of the Smithsonian Museums. There are 2 just devoted to Air and Space counting the Dulles Annex plus a number of others. Add in all the other museums, monuments, Capitol, Mt Vernon, etc and you could easily spend a month.

Williamsburg is the same way. Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown, Yorktown, the James River Plantations, battlefields (numerous), Busch Gardens. We've been going there at least 4 times a year for the last 6 years and we still find lot's to do.

Enjoy your trip, shorten your list. You won't get to it all.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 12, 2008)

You could stay in WB and most resorts have Day trips to Washington, DC for most of the Major sights (I live here and still haven't seen everything).  I would check with the resort you are staying with to see if they have sight seeing tours.


----------



## philemer (Mar 12, 2008)

lprstn said:


> You could stay in WB and most resorts have Day trips to Washington, DC for most of the Major sights (I live here and still haven't seen everything).  I would check with the resort you are staying with to see if they have sight seeing tours.



No resorts this trip. This is a "hotel" vacation. Going to be using SPG, Marriott & InterContinental points.  

Thanks for the ideas, y'all. Keep them coming.

Phil


----------



## elaine (Mar 12, 2008)

*depends on your interests*

I work in DC and have been to Wllmbg, as well.  If you plan on going to Air Museum by Dulles, realize that is at least a 1/2 day trip, by itself. If you are limiting DC to the MAll area and major museums, you could do a decent whirl in 3 days and then spend 3 in Williamsburg.  
For a 1st time visitor, I might do a tourmobile or on/off bus the 1st day with our without Arlington Cemetery.  Get the lay of the land and get off at some of the more far-flung places, like FDR Memorial. But, nothing is very far.  DC is pretty compact.

On day 2, consider a one-way walking tour to hit museums, monuments and then take a city bus, cab or metro (or walk) back to hotel and the "end" of your museum tour.

Day 3, hit whatever you missed---Holocaust and Spy museum are 2 of the newer ones that are worth putting on your list.  Also, there is still a very fine Air/Space museum right on the Mall--in case you don't venture out to Dulles area (our kids prefer the one on the Mall--more hands-on stuff).

Lots in Wllmbg--easily 1-2 days to do Colonial Wllmbg and then another for Yorktown or Jamestown. Have fun. Elaine


----------



## philemer (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the good ideas, Elaine. We'll probably pass on the Air Museum near Dulles. I just got a guide book for DC so we'll have fun planning.

Phil


----------



## Black Diamond (Mar 16, 2008)

KristinB said:


> Phil,
> 
> That sounds about right... PM me with dates -- I'll be happy to volunteer my "tour guide" services when you're here (live 40 miles south of DC, work in the city).



 I am planning a week at Massenutten for December 13 to 20, 2008

Can you help me out with 2 adults and 2 kids- will be 10 and 12 years old?
Looking for best sites and teach-able moments for the kids!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Phil I would spend at least 3 full days in DC then drive to Williamsburg and stop at Mount Vernon on the way and then spend an evening (they have ghost walks that get you in some of the buildings and possibly a play) and a full day at Colonial Williamsburg and a day at Jamestown. 

Black Diamond there is so much to do definitely do a day trip to at least see the monuments and one museum and another for Williamsburg and Jamestown. Mount Vernon and Monticello are well worth seeing too. I'm not sure how much driving is involved though from Mannesutten. The first choice I believe though is the monuments. The Holocaust museum has a well done kids section and the American History museum has things likes the American Flag. We did a trade once to just Williamsburg and it is a great family vacation week so if you might do that in the near future I would save Williamsburg and Jamestown.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 17, 2008)

Phil

I agree with you. 4 days in DC. I adore Colonial Williamsburgh but DC has so many things to see and most are free. There is also the Spy Museum and Holocaust Musem ,FBI Tour, US Mint Tour and the entire Smithsonian Mall area.


----------



## KristinB (Mar 17, 2008)

Black Diamond said:


> I am planning a week at Massenutten for December 13 to 20, 2008
> 
> Can you help me out with 2 adults and 2 kids- will be 10 and 12 years old?
> Looking for best sites and teach-able moments for the kids!!
> ...



Hi there!  What's your first name?  I feel a bit odd addressing you as "Black Diamond", LOL!   

Just to clarify -- are you looking for advice on day trips to DC from Massanutten, or more local Massanutten advice?  If you're looking to go to DC, please be forewarned that it's a 2.5 to 3 hour drive from Massanutten, depending upon traffic and time of day.  Or are you thinking about adding a day or two in DC at either end of the timeshare week?


----------



## Black Diamond (Mar 20, 2008)

*Day trips to DC*

The name is: "Stan- The Man" 

Like: "Bond- James Bond"


----------

